# Green vomit/spit up?



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Priss has been acting completely normal, eating a ton, peeing and pooping, running, doing all her normal stuff, belly is warm, nose is damp, eyes are bright...

I just fed her two mealies, which I suspect might be the cause of this little bit of greenish vomit that just occured. I threw a few chopped up bits of green apple into the mealie box a few days ago thinking this was the way to feed them. Priss gobbled both mealies down quickly and vomited up a little bit after the second. It had a greenish tinge and some definite mealie bits. It wasn't enough to even equal a half a mealie and she did not vomit up any of the piece of kibble she also just ate so I know she didn't empty her stomach. (Phew! Just realizing that makes me feel better, I think!)

It's been about 20 minutes and she is sleeping comfortably on my kid's tummy. 

Should I be concerned? Did I feed the mealies wrong? They were both alive. Could the apple have gone bad? It was in the fridge. Green vomit is bad, I know, but do I worry?


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Let me amend that. I will worry, but how much should I worry?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't worry. I've had some that on occasion would vomit back up a bit of mealie. I think it's the skin if they don't totally get it chewed.

Hedgehog bile is green so when they vomit, it often has a greenish tint to it.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

THANK YOU, NANCY!! You just made my daughter and me feel much better.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How is she now? Any more vomiting?


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

She didn't run at all last night, but that's normal. She runs like the dicken three or four nights and then takes a break the next, so not worried about that. She ate some, not nearly as much as usual and she drank a lot.

It doesn't look like she pooped or peed, so that worries me a bit, but again, she didn't run, so I am sure her home will look like a poop bomb exploded tomorrow.

I pulled her out this morning and she had her usual "What is your PROBLEM!?!?!" look on her face. Bright eyes, damp nose and uncurled immediately. She looks fine and there was no more vomit or spit up anywhere in her cage or under her igloo. 

Thank you again. I can't tell you enough how wonderful this board is.


----------



## London blu (Oct 6, 2016)

My female hedgie has a large mass on the side of her neck for the past few days...just now she tjrew up bright green liquod, not foam
She has me very worried, what is this? Never did it before..she is eating and drinking normally I have not taken her to the exotic pet vet yet because we are under a mandatory hurricane category 4.. please keep us all in your prayers 
I do have a hedgehog medicine available ..


----------

